# Is my german shepherd a pure breed?



## Srdl9886 (Oct 1, 2012)

A friend gave me this German Shepard. She said he's a pure bred below are some pictures, and on the bottom are pics of mom & dad, dad looks like a pure bred, but idk about mom?


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Looks PB to me


----------



## Mary1990 (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah looks like a pure breed  so cute to!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

She certainly looks like a beautiful little German Shepherd puppy to me.


----------



## Srdl9886 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thank u, I was just in doubt because mom looks mixed...  it's my first time owning a gsd! 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks pure but very young


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Looks very young is right...and yes, purebred, the parents are just, well, "pet quality" dogs.


----------



## Srdl9886 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thank u guys, Bear is actually 9 weeks old today!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Do you know for sure or did someone just say that? I suspect not, especially if he is a purebred GSD.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Hard to tell, but the supposed dam and sire both have poor pigmentation, extensive ticking and light masks. Makes sense they would produce a poorly pigmented pup with light markings and white spots. Puppy shows a good amount of bleed through and has light pigment/color. I think he's pure, but pet quality, which doesn't necessarily have to be a bad thing! Hope he brings you many years of joy. Next time though, do your homework before selecting a pup to bring home. Impulse decisions almost never tend to work out well - for the owner or the pup.


----------



## Srdl9886 (Oct 1, 2012)

Well mixed or not i love the little ball of fur... Well, not so little now.  i was just in doubt because mom was so light & her head seemed so small in the first picture!  anyway, here is another of dad, mom and bear at 9 weeks   thank u all!


----------



## Jonathanrussell93 (May 12, 2015)

Is my German shepherd purebreed?


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I would say yes, but the length of the toes brings question if there is a human involved.....


----------



## Jonathanrussell93 (May 12, 2015)

Thanks & that's a good question hmm..


----------



## orthodoc786 (Oct 1, 2017)

Is this girl of mine pure gsd? A friend gifted me saying its pure gsd . As I am the first time owner of a dog I know nothing about gsds.Roxy 12 weeks 8 weeks and 4 weeks old


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She looks more shepherd-y now. In the eight-week photo, her scull looks a little more rounded than most shepherds. Her coloring looks more like a malinois, but I really don't see anything else that screams mal. 

What are you feeding her?. Did you have her from four weeks or did you get her at eight or twelve? I am worried a little bit about her structure, and how she is growing. I do love those ears.


----------



## CranberryGSD (Sep 10, 2017)

Jonathanrussell93 said:


> Is my German shepherd purebreed?


Looks GSD, but old about purebred. Almost looks like Akita is in there.


----------



## orthodoc786 (Oct 1, 2017)

I do own her since she was 4 weeks old.Am feeding her the best dog food available.She is very intelligent and her bark is Very loud compared to her size.Her ears are the only thing that seems to be inherited as pure trait.Am posting another photo of her its so difficult to shoot her beacuse she is so energetic doesn't give a pose for a second.I was told initially that she will change colour and her back will become black but till now no black hairs are visible ...she is 22july born can she change colour now also


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Another pup out of the nest much too early. Did her dam die? Were there littermates? 

I ask because her legs look like they may be knuckling, which could be caused by some nutritional deficit. 

As for her color, I don't know if she is a sable or just a black and tan without a saddle. A sable would have banded hairs, and red and black on each hair. Your typical black and tan coloring would have been mostly black at 4 weeks, and then a small amount of brown on the lower legs, ears, face and maybe chest. That is not what is going on there. Though I have seen pictures of a grayish pup turning black and tan, but I think it was actually a patterned sable.


----------



## ASSHEPHERD (Sep 6, 2017)

Jonathanrussell93 said:


> Is my German shepherd purebreed?


yeah looks like an Akita was there but I love it beautiful color


----------



## ASSHEPHERD (Sep 6, 2017)

orthodoc786 said:


> I do own her since she was 4 weeks old.Am feeding her the best dog food available.She is very intelligent and her bark is Very loud compared to her size.Her ears are the only thing that seems to be inherited as pure trait.Am posting another photo of her its so difficult to shoot her beacuse she is so energetic doesn't give a pose for a second.I was told initially that she will change colour and her back will become black but till now no black hairs are visible ...she is 22july born can she change colour now also


everything looks gsp but the color, is that yellow?? I mean yelow like a yellow Lab??


----------



## Leon big boy (Feb 1, 2017)

orthodoc786 said:


> I do own her since she was 4 weeks old.Am feeding her the best dog food available.She is very intelligent and her bark is Very loud compared to her size.Her ears are the only thing that seems to be inherited as pure trait.Am posting another photo of her its so difficult to shoot her beacuse she is so energetic doesn't give a pose for a second.I was told initially that she will change colour and her back will become black but till now no black hairs are visible ...she is 22july born can she change colour now also


Her Coat seems a little bit short for her size, no?
Here is my Lady as 6 months e seems to me she looks Very like the standart GSD.


----------



## orthodoc786 (Oct 1, 2017)

I have started giving calcium after i noticed her forelegs


----------



## Leon big boy (Feb 1, 2017)

orthodoc786 said:


> I have started giving calcium after i noticed her forelegs


I dont give calcium to them. I Just usually give them food with bones and cartilage as chicken legs or wings and when they seem to going a bit skinny i give them pig meet for their natural fat reserve.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

no calcium.

pet breeders will deliberately chose the lighter colour dogs to breed on from . They look friendlier.
so this is probably a multi-generation casual pet-bred GSD , possibly with a white in the background.

structure looks okay -- but very shallow bodied .


----------



## Leon big boy (Feb 1, 2017)

Look this is an Akita Shepherd, or GSD x Akita, and os Very similar to your dog. Its a beatiful dog, no doubt, but not pure. Of course this doesnt mean só much as her can makes you Very happy and take good Care. Its a lovely girl.


----------



## orthodoc786 (Oct 1, 2017)

Can i give chicken legs? Many people have advised me not to give chicken bones as they can harm the intestinal tract as they are small and pointed.I am a first time owner and i get different advice from everyone


----------



## orthodoc786 (Oct 1, 2017)

Leon big boy............the pic which u have posted very much looks like Roxy's future.i will be glad if she can look like this.


----------



## Leon big boy (Feb 1, 2017)

orthodoc786 said:


> Can i give chicken legs? Many people have advised me not to give chicken bones as they can harm the intestinal tract as they are small and pointed.I am a first time owner and i get different advice from everyone


That is controversial. I assumed that risk. The only Care is that i dont let them compete by the food. Each onde has his portion. I Think that If i eliminate the competition they can eat more calm and carefully and the risk is strongness reduced.

My personalizado opinion. Dogs eats animal with bones for centuries. Its a risk from Nature. I pet then Go for It but i Think There are some beneficts too.


----------



## orthodoc786 (Oct 1, 2017)

Roxy at 15 wks......i have started giving her beef since 10 days and its showing


----------



## orthodoc786 (Oct 1, 2017)

Roxy


----------



## lisamombasa (Oct 15, 2017)

orthodoc786 said:


> Can i give chicken legs? Many people have advised me not to give chicken bones as they can harm the intestinal tract as they are small and pointed.I am a first time owner and i get different advice from everyone


here where i stay alot of people give chicken necks.the bones are much smaller and kind of rounded.it also acts like a natural tooth brush.i once gave a chicke thigh to my terrier pup and she swallowed it whole?.imagine the shock i got by the time i noticed and tried to get it out it was too late.i didnt affect her but ive also heard alot of horror storries about chicken bones splintering and cosing trouble but luckily hasnt happend to me.but i think necks are quite safe and cheaper too.


----------



## lisamombasa (Oct 15, 2017)

This is timber.i never got to see her parents when i got her.the only concern i have is that she is very small for her age she is now 11months and weighs only 44lbs. The first to shots are at 8weeks old and the third one at 10months


----------



## orthodoc786 (Oct 1, 2017)

7 months old Roxy


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

I really like this dog. She is beautiful and you have done well with her.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

orthodoc786 said:


> Can i give chicken legs? Many people have advised me not to give chicken bones as they can harm the intestinal tract as they are small and pointed.I am a first time owner and i get different advice from everyone


Chicken bones are fine for your dog if they're uncooked. After cooking is when they have a tendency to splinter. I give my pup raw chicken quarters frequently, and she's never had a problem with them. But find chicken that hasn't been treated with a saline solution like you find in the supermarket.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think she is a GSD without a saddle. She does not look like a malinois to me, nor akita. She is pretty, and looks like a lot of fun.


----------

